# 20ml Winstrol Depot in Oil 50mg/ml



## powders101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a steroid powder recipe for making 20ml of 50mg/ml Winstrol Depot
By: Harvey Balboner

First thing first, Clean off area you are workin on with rubbing alchol and a cloth. Then go wash hands with antibacterial soap. Set up all ingredients needed, for this experiment it'll be the following:


Supplies:
1 Gram winstrol
1 20 ml glass vial or larger
1 20 ml sterile glass vial or larger
1 .45 Whatman sterile syringe filter.
2 5 or 10 ml syringes
2 3 ml syringes
3 18 or 20 gauge pins
2 22 gauge pins
17 ml of sesame seed oil
.2 ml of benzyl alcohol
2 ml of guaiacol (super solvent)

This will make 20ml at 50mg/ml.

Tip: Only try to convert winstrol powder 1 gram at a time, it is very easy to ruin it in the conversion

*STEP #1:* Weigh out 1 gram of winstrol powder, you will need a scale. Use the tare function to take away the weight of the container that holds your powder, and weigh it out to 1 gram.

*STEP #2:* Draw out 2 ml of the super solvent, using 1 of the 3 ml syringes. 

*STEP #3:* Place the powder in the open glass vial, then add the super solvent to the powder in the vial

*STEP #4:* 
A) Place back on rubber stopper, put one of the 20g pins in the stopper. Place the vial in a small pan, and place on eye of the stove (you can do this step in the oven, but I have found this method works better). Cut on heat, heat until powder disolves into a liquid (the melting point of winstrol is between 239.8-242 degrees F). Turn off heat, and let it cool down still in the pan, until it reaches room temp. again takes about 15 minutes.

Vial will be VERY HOT, so use an oven mit.

B) Also heat seseame oil (heat more than 17ml because you won't get it all out) it can be heated on a stove eye, or in the oven, I heated mine in the oven in a muffin pan, the oil needs to reach 212 F., to help sterilize the oil. I put mine in the oven at 275 F. Just to make sure. 

*STEP #5: *Draw out .2 ml of benzyl alcohol, this is 1% of the final solution. It is very important that you do not use more than 1% of the solution with winstrol, or it could crash when finished. 

*STEP #6:* Add BA to the solution in the vial. Shake very gently. 

*STEP #7:* 
A) Draw out the oil with the 10 ml syringe, (Be sure you have allowed it to cool down some) add the 15ml of oil to the solution. Shake very gently again.

Note - After adding the oil to the solution the winstrol may begin to clump up back into a powder, if it does, you just need to reheat it again like in Step 4a, remember to let it cool slowly. My powder did this, and this took care of it.

B) Save 2 ml of oil in the syringe, and re-cap it. You need this later during the sterile filter process to make sure none of the winstrol is left in the filter.

*STEP #8:* Place 1 of the 18 guage pins in the steile unopened vial, and attach the whatman sterile filter.

Draw out the solution using the other 10ml syringe, attach to the filter, and slowly press solution into the sterile vial.

Then use the remainding 2ml of oil in the other syringe, to run through the filter, to make sure that none of the winstrol is left in the filter. 

*STEP #9:* After filtering, leave the pin in the sterile vial, remove the filter. Place the vial in a small pan, and place on eye of the stove (you can do this step in the oven, but I have found this method works better). Cut on heat, heat solution for about 15 to 20 minutes. Turn off heat, and let it cool down still in the pan, until it reaches room temp. again this takes about 15 minutes.

Finished Product: It should be a light gold color, unless you used Grape seed oil, then it will have a greenish tint to it.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Another Article -*

By: Gawd


Note: there is a tendency to ruin the product during conversion so only use one gram at a time

Powder: 1 gram
Produces: 20 ml at 50 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of winstrol
    one 20 ml glass vial or larger
    one 20 ml sterile glass vial or larger
    one 0.45 Whatman sterile syringe filter
    two 5 or 10 ml syringes
    two 3 ml syringes
    three 18 or 20 gauge pins
    two 22 gauge pins
    17 ml of sesame seed oil
    0.2 ml of benzyl alcohol
    2 ml of Mr.T super solvent


Procedure:

1    measure one gram of powder
2    draw out 2 ml of the Mr. T super solvent using one of the 3 ml syringes
3    place the measured powder in the open vial and add the solvent
4    place the rubber stopper back on the vial and put one of the 20 gauge pins in the stopper
5    place the vial in a small pan and place the pan on the eye of the stove
6    heat until the powder dissolves into a liquid (usually around 239.8-242 degrees F)
7    turn off the heat and let it cool down in the pan to room temperature (approx. 15 minutes)
8    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven until it reaches a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will be necessary to use slightly more oil than is required as all of it will not be able to be utilised)
9    draw out 0.2 ml of benzyl alcohol (this will account for 1% of the solution so make sure the measurement is correct)
10    add the benzyl alcohol to the solution in the vial and shake very gently
11    draw out the oil with the 10 ml syringe (make sure the oil has cooled down somewhat before doing this)
12    add 15 ml of the oil (saving 2 ml for later) to the solution in the vial and shake very gently Note: If the winstrol begins to clump back up, reheat the solution (place in a pan, put the pan on the eye of the stove and heat until it liquefies again) and allow it to cool down slowly
13    place one of the 18 gauge pins in the sterile, unopened vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
14    draw out the solution using the other 10 ml syringe, attach to the filter, and slowly press the solution out into the sterile vial
15    use the previously saved 2 ml of oil in the other syringe and run it through the filter to ensure that all the Winstrol passes through
16    after the filtering process, leave the pin in the sterile vial and remove the filter
17    place the vial in a pan and place the pan on the eye of the stove
18    heat for 15-20 minutes, remove from heat, and let it cool down to room temperature (approx. 15 minutes)


The finished solution will be light-gold in colour.
Ensure that you follow the guidelines carefully for this conversion.


----------

